# Just upgraded from Premiere to Edge, new model seems noisier, is that normal/expected?



## Tennberg (Jun 25, 2012)

I replaced an aging Premiere with an Edge cable model a couple days ago. Setup was unexpectedly easy, especially considering that I used the CableCard that had been in the Premiere since I first set it up. I used Comcast's activation website and was very happy that it worked on the first attempt.

The new unit is much snappier and having the extra tuners and storage is great. My one concern is that the Edge seems noticeably noisier than the Premiere. With ambient noise in the living room, I can hear the Edge buzzing from about 7-8 feet away. It sounds more like it's the fan and not the HD making the buzzing noise. Are all Edge units like this? Is it worth exchanging?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tennberg said:


> I replaced an aging Premiere with an Edge cable model a couple days ago. Setup was unexpectedly easy, especially considering that I used the CableCard that had been in the Premiere since I first set it up. I used Comcast's activation website and was very happy that it worked on the first attempt.
> 
> The new unit is much snappier and having the extra tuners and storage is great. My one concern is that the Edge seems noticeably noisier than the Premiere. With ambient noise in the living room, I can hear the Edge buzzing from about 7-8 feet away. It sounds more like it's the fan and not the HD making the buzzing noise. Are all Edge units like this? Is it worth exchanging?


I don't remember any posts concerning fan noise with an Edge. You might consider replacement. It should be silent from that distance.


----------



## Deuga (Jul 6, 2020)

Mine's rather quiet. I've never thought about the noise. I had to stop and think about it to hear it. The air coming from my A/C vent in my family room makes more noise. My old Motorola DVR was annoyingly noisy in comparison.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Tennberg said:


> I replaced an aging Premiere with an Edge cable model a couple days ago. Setup was unexpectedly easy, especially considering that I used the CableCard that had been in the Premiere since I first set it up. I used Comcast's activation website and was very happy that it worked on the first attempt.
> 
> The new unit is much snappier and having the extra tuners and storage is great. My one concern is that the Edge seems noticeably noisier than the Premiere. With ambient noise in the living room, I can hear the Edge buzzing from about 7-8 feet away. It sounds more like it's the fan and not the HD making the buzzing noise. Are all Edge units like this? Is it worth exchanging?


You could buy a Mini Vox and upgrade the hard drive in the Premiere for less than half the cost of the edge.


----------

